# Oral biospy cpt code



## kalianne1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi,

I am new to Oral & Maxillofacial Surgery.
I gave codes for the vestibule of the mouth and was told it is not the vestibule of mouth it's an oral biopsy Right retromolar area excision.
So I found CPT 41826, Under Excision and Destruction Procedures on the Dentoalveolar Structures under another post which covers an excision but does not state biopsy.
I don't want to give the wrong code again.

Notes say:
Patient presents at the office today for evaluation of white spots on mucosa has started smoking last 2 weeks.

3mm white patch on retro-molar area posterior to 31
linea alba seen bilaterally-patient wears night guard occasionally
Patient would like to remove and biopsy the retro molar area

Patient received 1/4 carpule of xylo 2% 1:100 epi for local anesthesia

Procedure: 
elliptical incision made around the lesion with clean margin about 3 mm in depth
mucosa closed with chromic gut

Thank you in advance for help!


----------



## Cinaminj69 (Mar 26, 2019)

*Retromolar pad bx*

I'm sure you have gotten an answer by now but for excisional bx retromolar pad without repair. I would say 41825.


----------

